# What are the breed colors for ADGA rosettes?



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I am thinking about painting some awards for our club's (WPDGA) new show this Spring (June1st).

I am hoping to add a little of the coordinating colors to match the ADGA breed rosettes. If anyone has pictures that would be great. 
I


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I do know the Nigerians colors are yellow and black... I even have a few. I think I saw the Nubians were blue and light blue, but I want to be sure that is right.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If I remember right - ADGA - alpine are red white and dark blue, Sable are brown with black, Recorded Grade Lime green and yellow, lamancha red white and black, togg teal and black, 

ill keep thinking


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I thought Togg rosettes were brown and white??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am just going off of what I thought I remembered .... maybe contact breeders of each breed??


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I know recorded grades are lime green and and Nubians are blue/sky blue. I wanna say alpines are red, white and blue?


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

Contact the ADGA - they will tell you. I did that a few years ago, but didn't keep the list


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I never realized they were color's per breed.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I know Nigi's are yellow and black, but that's all I can tell you.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I was thinking that Toggs were brown and white too. Nigis are Yellow & Black. AOP is Gold and White


----------

